# SOS: Warm weather and prevention



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Hi there!,

How are you affected by warm weather in Dubai and what do you do to prevent it?

I notice my dry skin and I feel more tired with less vitality and desire to do things.
I drink lots of water and eat vegetables and fruits, practise sports and I hydrate much my face, besides I have started taking a multivitamin supplement. 

Any advice more?:wink:

Thanks


----------



## Rainmaker (Oct 11, 2008)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there!,
> 
> How are you affected by warm weather in Dubai and what do you do to prevent it?
> 
> ...


Less alcohol intake, easy on workout and jogging, and stay inside in noon time.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Don't just count on water intake for hydration.

It is not just fluid you are losing when you sweat, you are also losing minerals and salts too. Buy something like Prolyte or Pocari Sweat to replace these, or, even though you are drinking plenty of water, you may still suffer.

I found this out the hard way.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there!,
> 
> How are you affected by warm weather in Dubai and what do you do to prevent it?
> 
> ...


Hi
as you sayed: drink more water and eat vegetables and fruits, this is the natural way, also with the time you will Adapt with the weatherd, this is the summer time here
Regards


----------



## lexy (May 25, 2011)

hi guys

are there any areas of Dubai that are slightly cooler/less humid? As i'm thinking of making the move...the humidity is the only thing that scares me!!

Lex


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

lexy said:


> hi guys
> 
> are there any areas of Dubai that are slightly cooler/less humid? As i'm thinking of making the move...the humidity is the only thing that scares me!!
> 
> Lex



Unfortunately no! Once summer arrives, it is hot and humid just about everywhere in the UAE.

However, the A/C makes life bearable. The only time you will feel the heat and humidity is on the walk from your car into your home/ office and vice versa.

I find that very early morning and late in the evening, the temperature and humidity is slightly more bearable.

Keep your body hydrated and wear sunscreen and you should be fine. The first summer is always the hardest but come next year, you'll be used to it.


----------



## lexy (May 25, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> Unfortunately no! Once summer arrives, it is hot and humid just about everywhere in the UAE.
> 
> However, the A/C makes life bearable. The only time you will feel the heat and humidity is on the walk from your car into your home/ office and vice versa.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the swift reply!!

Being a redhead my sunscreen is never far away!


----------



## Sunset (Jan 24, 2011)

All of the above as well as a good body lotion. AC is harsh on the skin. At night I use a body lotion/cream and during the day I use something called argan oil, or Moroccan oil, in its purest form. Has a nutty smell which fads within minutes after putting it on but is not greasy and keeps the skin soft. Its not something you will find easily. I purchased mine at the Moroccan site at Global Village, but if you can find a store that sells Moroccan goods they may have it. It is also excellent for the hair when you mix a little with hair cream. Keeps the frizzies at bay!!!!


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

You can escape the humidity if you fancy a day trip to al ain. Maybe lose a couple fo degrees by going to the pool area a the Mecure atop Jebel Hafeet too. 

P.S. Ginger power!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

WesternGirl said:


> Hi there!,
> 
> How are you affected by warm weather in Dubai and what do you do to prevent it?
> 
> ...


 nothing really just fight to stay alive ;P


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> Don't just count on water intake for hydration.
> 
> It is not just fluid you are losing when you sweat, you are also losing minerals and salts too. Buy something like Prolyte or Pocari Sweat to replace these, or, even though you are drinking plenty of water, you may still suffer.
> 
> I found this out the hard way.


I agree. Body salts are key.

Drink room temperature fluids when you can and try not to put the AC to "freezing". Your body is already working hard enough. Cold drinks and AC may only add to the lethargy. (Some desert folk actually relish drinking piping hot tea. It cools them down.)

And measure/pace your activities throughout the day.

Overall, the acclimatisation process does take time. Even your blood needs to thin to work in the heat.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I just read in the newspaper yesterday (Gulf News) that Doctors are warning people to avoid going out from noon to 3:00 PM as UV rays are on its peak around that time starting late of May until August

And if you have to go out they are strongly encouraging people to have hats on, apply sunblock (on unprotected areas at all times) and use proper clothing (though I could not figure what they really meant). They also warned about the fact that the eyes are the most sensitive area in the body susceptible to UV damage.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

lexy said:


> hi guys
> 
> are there any areas of Dubai that are slightly cooler/less humid? As i'm thinking of making the move...the humidity is the only thing that scares me!!
> 
> Lex


humidty is by the SEA so im guessing inland


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Light thin clothes do not protect you from uv rays. People tend to think if they have a shirt on, that they are 'protected' when it is not true. Apply sunscreen before putting on clothing if you are going to go out in the sun for any amount of time and not just apply to your arms. They say tshirts are the equivalent of having a less then 5% sun block on.


----------

